# Techno Töne?



## Darkhell (25. Februar 2007)

Hi zusammen,

versuche mir mein eigenes Stück zusammen zu komponieren, was auch soweit klappt. Nun wollte ich ein Techno-Stück zusammen zu basteln, jedoch fehlen mir die Töne dazu.

Wer weiss wo ich die herbekomme? Wer will kann sie mir auch gerne schicken, habe einen FTP.

Gruss

Darkhell


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2007)

Dazu koenntest Du Dir mal ReBirth ansehen. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt mit den meisten Sounds ausgestattet aber man kann schon einiges an Spass damit haben. Vor allem weil man da gleich 2 303er hat. 
Ausserdem ist es mittlerweile kostenlos.


----------



## Darkhell (25. Februar 2007)

Hi Dennis,

Danke werd ich mir gleich mal anguggen ^^
Zieht gerad das ISO, hoffe das is das richtige, darf nämlich 2h's warten


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Februar 2007)

Die Sounds aus Technoproduktionen werden in der Regel von Synthesizern erzeugt.
Mit Rebirth fährst du da gar nicht so schlecht, da sind 2 virtuelle Synths enthalten.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (16. März 2007)

Schau mal hier vorbei 

http://www.djtutorials.de/forum/beg...ar-einige-gigabyte-allg-samplematerial-d.html


----------

